# 3-Word Essay that never ends



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

OK, most forums have them, for those times when nothing much happens on the forum.
The rules:
three words per post (nothing less, nothing more) 
the words must continue from the previous ones 
try to keep it light-hearted 
no discussion, no comment 
keep it clean 
TRY TO REMOVE YOUR SIGNATURE TO KEEP IT TIDY








Next post is starter

an example can be found 
http://www.4x4community.com/fo...age=1


_Modified by fourie_marius at 4:34 PM 7-18-2008_


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: 3-Word Essay that never ends (fourie_marius)*

Once upon a


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: 3-Word Essay that never ends (fourie_marius)*

time there was


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: 3-Word Essay that never ends (Holden McNeil)*

very quick jetta


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: 3-Word Essay that never ends (fourie_marius)*

with stock brakes


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: 3-Word Essay that never ends (Holden McNeil)*

that crashed into


_Modified by fourie_marius at 5:40 PM 7-18-2008_


----------



## jkomlos (May 18, 2008)

your mama's house


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (jkomlos)*

that was kitted


----------



## jkomlos (May 18, 2008)

to look like


----------



## RustyMKII (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (jkomlos)*

a goddamn UFO


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (RustyMKII)*

that was turbocharged


----------



## Type 53 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

and twin engined


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (Type 53)*

to kill hondas


----------



## captainfargle (Aug 29, 2007)

for the president


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (captainfargle)*

who was driving


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

wasted so they


----------



## nydublife (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (mudanddust)*

punched his kitten


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (nydublife)*

and took his


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (AlbertoB1)*

license to kill


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (ps2375)*

young innocent little


----------



## captainfargle (Aug 29, 2007)

sally was just


----------



## weener0000 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 3-Word Essay that never ends (fourie_marius)*

... my wife called ...


----------



## weener0000 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 3-Word Essay that never ends (weener0000)*

then I left


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: 3-Word Essay that never ends (weener0000)*

WRONG FORUM GUYS!!!!!!


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: 3-Word Essay that never ends (kaputsport)*

said billy to


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: 3-Word Essay that never ends (fourie_marius)*

his good friend


----------



## e36rok (Jul 12, 2007)

Jim Bob Ray


----------



## LittleWhiteJetta (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (e36rok)*

my idle sucks


----------



## captainfargle (Aug 29, 2007)

what she said


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

like a leafblower!


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (AlbertoB1)*

blowing 5psi on


----------



## jkomlos (May 18, 2008)

Monica's blue dress


----------



## iVolks (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: (jkomlos)*

so then i


----------



## tornadoredcabby (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (iVolks)*

left a stain


----------



## rocco2gti (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (tornadoredcabby)*

on my Recaros


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (rocco2gti)*

which i got


----------



## Esevw (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

for a six


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (Esevw)*

pack of cheap


----------



## Esevw (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

beer and some


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (Esevw)*

deep fried fries


_Modified by fourie_marius at 9:58 AM 7-30-2008_


----------



## Esevw (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

that later made


----------



## gti1647 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Esevw)*

Powerthirst manergy drinks


----------



## Esevw (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (gti1647)*

which boosted my


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Esevw)*

fox to 100psi


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

in my dreams.


----------



## MKII leroi (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*

I slept with


----------



## Murnau (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (MKII leroi)*

a rabid teddybear


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Murnau)*

with vw panties


----------



## mktracy (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*

and stiletto heels


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (mktracy)*

made me feel


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (i4turbo)*

like a real


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

real vw rockstar


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*

but without pants


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

i looked better


----------



## fastrabbitvw (Jun 30, 2006)

when im drunk


----------



## mk2gtilover (Dec 5, 2007)

I daydream boost


----------



## LittleWhiteJetta (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (mk2gtilover)*

whats that smell


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (LittleWhiteJetta)*

from under my


----------



## GoingUp (Oct 14, 2006)

bag o' hookers


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (GoingUp)*

it must be....


----------



## activ8edcomplex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (vagwhpt)*

the finger that


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (activ8edcomplex)*

corn holed the


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

can of beans


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

with frumunda cheese


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (sholford)*

which I spread


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

on my face


----------



## vwooom (Aug 23, 2005)

give me VWs


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

in my pants


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

because that's where


----------



## Jangula (Mar 28, 2008)

the party's at


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

christmas yam sam


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

had tunafish lamb


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

with wolf ankles


----------



## Type 53 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (sholford)*

and shackled cheeks


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

i like cheese


----------



## Fizzy VWrunner (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

with my crackers


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Fizzy VWrunner)*

in my intake


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

plenum's ported hole


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

was over ported


----------



## gti8jay (Jan 6, 2007)

the honda won


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

gas and matches


----------



## StormkinG (Feb 4, 2008)

mean we can


----------



## Prairie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (StormkinG)*

So I cut


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

some sasquatch hair


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

with my super


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

dooper pooper, but


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

wet gas in


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

maltov cocktail fest


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

pass that dutch


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

said the old


----------



## chemicalbro13 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (CabrioVR)*

scragly young chap


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (chemicalbro13)*

Pass it here


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

puff puff give


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (sholford)*

the sticky ickie


----------



## dudepal (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (CabrioVR)*

thanks, needed that


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

said my kittykat


----------



## Res Dog (Mar 28, 2004)

as she purred


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Res Dog)*

while driving her


----------



## VWlumpy (May 16, 2008)

modified 'kitteh' mobile


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (VWlumpy)*

in a wall!


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (empirerider)*

My old 8v,


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

took a dump


----------



## devan-19 (Dec 3, 2006)

so i swapped.....


----------



## gti1647 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (devan-19)*

8V for a


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (gti1647)*

4.2 v8 twin


----------



## water_wetter (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: (Greengt1)*

radiator with no


----------



## set_au2 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (quincypunx77)*

chrome doorhandles, but


----------



## MK2MK3LIFESTYLE (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (set_au2)*

my turbos spool


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (MK2MK3LIFESTYLE)*

like none other


----------



## setaus (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (Greengt1)*

sick spec VR6.


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

Rick James Bish!


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

he couldent handel


----------



## [HEATHERR] (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

how it felt


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: ([HEATHERR])*

when he took


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (CabrioVR)*

off towards the


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

unknown everlasting sunset


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

where he beholdeth


----------



## Z-Raddo G60 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: (sholford)*

as the posi-trac


----------



## tonecapone1927 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: (Z-Raddo G60)*

ripped off my


----------



## Gin (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (tonecapone1927)*

twenty one inch


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

lacquer coated bean


----------



## On Yer Mk (Aug 13, 2008)

your sister took


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (On Yer Mk)*

all of my


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

everlasting gob stoppers


----------



## tonecapone1927 (Jul 11, 2008)

after she spit


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (tonecapone1927)*

the everlasting flavor


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

in my pajamas


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

like sambuca shots


----------



## VeeWdriver (Dec 8, 1999)

"Liquor before beer!"


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (VeeWdriver)*

ripped through gears


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

Shattered the rear.


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

whoops left the


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

lug bolts loose


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

busted a nut!


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*

Change my pants


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (BoostdIndigo)*

in my car


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

with my long


----------



## gti_dan (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: (CabrioVR)*

three gear burnout


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (gti_dan)*

that made god


----------



## water_wetter (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: (CabrioVR)*

condemn homosexual antelope


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (quincypunx77)*

as they stroke


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (Greengt1)*

their big blocks


----------



## gti_dan (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

and spin rods


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (gti_dan)*

when turning left


----------



## ramdmc (Jul 25, 2005)

into a tree


----------



## VeeWdriver (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: (ramdmc)*

does anyone hear


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (VeeWdriver)*

the fatties running?


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

maybe clam bread


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

is good tonight


----------



## Type 53 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (BoostdIndigo)*

with a side


----------



## Soccerpromaz (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Type 53)*

of fine tuning


----------



## coltsjetter (May 7, 2008)

*Re: (Soccerpromaz)*

kills all honda's


----------



## killa91mk2 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (coltsjetter)*

and smokes srt4s


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (killa91mk2)*

without a bong


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

just rolling papers


_Modified by guinness97 at 7:30 PM 9-21-2008_


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (guinness97)*

and gettin' high


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*

quarter mile times


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

make my teddybear


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

jump tall buildings.


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*

with single puffs


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (guinness97)*

magic blue smoke


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

until you choke


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (sholford)*

on your chicken


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

covered mongolian trust


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

fund with no


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

Peter North load


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (sholford)*

or front wheels


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

wheres my pegiuan?


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

I once had


----------



## [HEATHERR] (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*

Ladies lookin' at


----------



## 8VDualRounds (Mar 8, 2004)

my grundle butter


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (8VDualRounds)*

nut icecream cone


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

smile like a


_Modified by EuroKid83 at 11:00 PM 10-1-2008_


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (EuroKid83)*

gunslinger from the


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

clint eastwood western


----------



## fuchsgti (Jul 2, 2008)

good bad ugly


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (fuchsgti)*

on last night


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

10 o'clock news


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

with barbara bush


----------



## polski (Aug 31, 2008)

as she pumped


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

the jack handle


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (sholford)*

under your bed


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (Jetta_Coupe4Life_81)*

head hair day


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

was splooge filled


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (sholford)*

like hair gel


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

in my moulth


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

and it stung


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (TBerk)*

in her ovaries


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

like liquid swords


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

from RZA, GZA


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

the old dirty


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

**** bag whore


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*

on the floor


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

with a big


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

bastard, inspektah deck


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

raekwon the chef


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

U-god, Ghostface Killa


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (sholford)*

wearin FUBU shoes


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*

singin "Fubu u foo"


----------



## jearp (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (Greengt1)*

and watching matlock


----------



## Foxie (Oct 16, 2008)

in a Sharan


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

that started Jihad


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (sholford)*

poundin' his meat







lol


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

to the east


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

my valve seats


----------



## firewall (Jun 17, 2008)

on my recaro


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (firewall)*

make me sore


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (Jetta_Coupe4Life_81)*

because they broke


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (Schaef)*

charlie brown's ass


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*

In Snoopy's face


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (Schaef)*

vid on myspace


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

and on facebook


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (bulfrog3232)*

probably on youtube


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

in before the.....


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: (elmer fud)*

here comes the


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (VR)*

big stupid b!tch


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*

don't let them


----------



## polski (Aug 31, 2008)

cum on your


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: (polski)*

brand new wheels


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (VR)*

with chrome spinners


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: (guinness97)*

NO!!! not the


----------



## adamjth23 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (VR)*

CCCCCOOOOOOOOOMBO BREAKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: (adamjth23)*

three words huh ??


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (VR)*

Chief Thunder nuts


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (sholford)*

said do work


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

all the while


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

makin mad thunder


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

from butt clappin'


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (sholford)*

brokeback mountain ****ing


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*

getting too gay


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

the pornographic play


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

made me say


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

theres no way


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

those are real


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

meaty as veal


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (sholford)*

poor baby cows


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (Schaef)*

milkin boobs now


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

I like boobs


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (Schaef)*

on my face


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

while I race


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (sholford)*

to that place


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (guinness97)*

why the rhyming


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (Schaef)*

because it flows


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (guinness97)*

like an STD


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (Schaef)*

that made my


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (guinness97)*

trouser snake all...


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (Schaef)*

alone in my


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

cold, clamy palm


----------



## polski (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (Schaef)*

grasping my hard


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (polski)*

mk2 shifter knob


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (Schaef)*

and grabbing another


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

set of perky...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Schaef)*

light assembly adjusters


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

dam they broke


----------



## sean-k-lambert (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Schaef)*

into pieces when


----------



## Reldnew (Sep 8, 2002)

Ned Beatty's Underpants


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (Reldnew)*

Naughty nude houesewife


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*

In my shower


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (Schaef)*

flicking her bean


_Modified by dubvinci at 8:13 PM 11-5-2008_


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

contemplating life's mysteries


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (guinness97)*

over some coffee


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (BoostdIndigo)*

they sang Koombiya


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (Schaef)*

on a yacht


----------



## sean-k-lambert (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

while slowy drifting


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

a spotted cow


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

past Ghetto Spongebob


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (sholford)*

have no pants


----------



## saporter (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

but likes seafood


----------



## twinair (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (saporter)*

in his tailpipe


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (twinair)*

while smoking crack


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (guinness97)*

with Doogie Howser


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

all up in


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

the ghetto we


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

pass the dutch


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (sholford)*

to the Jamaican


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (guinness97)*

playin steel drums


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

like slotted rotors


----------



## Perratzo (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (sholford)*

and rusty calipers


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (Perratzo)*

Damn they're seized


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

by the police


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (guinness97)*

On a wednesday


----------



## Perratzo (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (secondgen)*

on a hot


----------



## kevin41288 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: (Perratzo)*

anal porn shoot


----------



## MK1FAN4LIFE (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: (kevin41288)*

sponsored by vaseline


----------



## Perratzo (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (MK1FAN4LIFE)*

and sex wax


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (Perratzo)*

starring Ben Dover


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (guinness97)*

and alotta fagina


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

also, Mike Hunt


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

with Dick McCracken


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

and Sharon Cox


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (sholford)*

featuring Dick Gazinya


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (guinness97)*

and ivana humpalot


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

with oliver closoff


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

someone say ORGY???


----------



## Prairie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (Schaef)*

But, with blindfolds


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

and duck butter


----------



## Avvatar (Aug 16, 2008)

which reminds me


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (Avvatar)*

to ask santa


----------



## sholford (May 21, 2007)

for camel toe


----------



## Perratzo (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (sholford)*

and a threesome


----------



## Perratzo (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (Perratzo)*

with Heidi Klum


----------



## Perratzo (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (Perratzo)*

in my Jetta


----------



## polski (Aug 31, 2008)

on bbs rz's


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

while driving through


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (Little Golf Mklll)*

little red riding


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

my fat dong


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (Big CADDY)*

moaning my name


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (guinness97)*

in my dreams


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

leads me to


----------



## sean-k-lambert (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (BoostdIndigo)*

think she came


----------



## sean-k-lambert (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (sean-k-lambert)*

all over my


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (sean-k-lambert)*

powder coated face


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

of custom gauges


----------



## Perratzo (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

which hit redline


----------



## Wizzkidforever (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (Perratzo)*

at 300 rpm


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (Wizzkidforever)*

when i hit


----------



## Prairie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

my bag on


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (Prairie)*

the shift knob


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (guinness97)*

causing me too


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (agoodlife)*

sideswipe a combi


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*

valve on my


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Wizzkidforever)*

while i snagged


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (Jetta_Coupe4Life_81)*

a haawt rocco


----------



## kevin41288 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*

with cream cheese


----------



## polski (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (kevin41288)*

on my windshield


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (polski)*

smeared the bug


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

with my wipers


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

that is customised


----------



## sean-k-lambert (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

then it broke


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (sean-k-lambert)*

like all volkswagens


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (GLiwant a vr6)*

the flux capacitor


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

frickin blew up


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

like stock market


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

or your mom..


----------



## sean-k-lambert (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

wouldnt stop sucking


----------



## kermani (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sean-k-lambert)*

me so I


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

smacked a hoe


----------



## 8VDualRounds (Mar 8, 2004)

two girls one


----------



## sean-k-lambert (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (8VDualRounds)*

one nasty cup


----------



## kermani (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (sean-k-lambert)*

tubgirl's kraft singles


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (kermani)*

smeared over my


----------



## 88MK1DropTop (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (agoodlife)*

chicken fried rice


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (88MK1DropTop)*

that wasn't chicken


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (guinness97)*

so i yacked


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (The Infidel)*

over the pot


----------



## kermani (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (Greengt1)*

into my girlfriend's


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

massively huge cleavage


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

and ran down


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Schaef)*

to mastah'ho'slappah


----------



## sean-k-lambert (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (8v-of-fury)*

and sent him


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sean-k-lambert)*

an obscene gesture


----------



## kevin41288 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (guinness97)*

and two buckets


----------



## ChieftonRocco (Nov 9, 2008)

of hot steam


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (ChieftonRocco)*

man juice sauce


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (The Infidel)*

all over her


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (guinness97)*

hot pulsing puntang.


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (agoodlife)*

giggty giggty giggty


----------



## TurboLobsters (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (The Infidel)*

I said while


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

dropping a deuce


----------



## ishada (May 13, 2008)

Felt a splash


----------



## mk2gtilover (Dec 5, 2007)

as i rallyed


----------



## kermani (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (mk2gtilover)*

around the terrorists
(took sig off)


_Modified by kermani at 8:39 AM 12-10-2008_


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

as they sucked


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

on my rpg


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

doing quarter miles


----------



## kermani (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

of blow and


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (kermani)*

"tuning" honda civics


----------



## kermani (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (mudanddust)*

for the gayest


----------



## TurboLobsters (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (kermani)*

exhaust note possible


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

as heard on


----------



## kermani (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

2fast 2 furious


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (kermani)*

thats right on


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (Jetta_Coupe4Life_81)*

stop this now


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

cried chris crocker


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

who should die


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

this is hilarious


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*

but goin nowhere


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubvinci)*

so as I


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

shot Obama with


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

a marshmallow shooter


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubvinci)*

the secret service


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cant stop us


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*

as we ****


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

as we what


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*

spit out sparkplugs


_Modified by galil762 at 2:29 PM 12-15-2008_


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

and farted in


_Modified by Cjtycp at 10:37 AM 12-16-2008_


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

a large tupperware


----------



## ChieftonRocco (Nov 9, 2008)

folgers exhaust tip


----------



## wilburisthecoolest (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (ChieftonRocco)*

on a sawsall


----------



## junn (May 6, 2008)

*Re: (wilburisthecoolest)*

smoked a cigarette


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

after screwing a


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

3 boobed girl


----------



## wilburisthecoolest (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

with two vagines


----------



## jello_farts8v (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wilburisthecoolest)*

a pocket poontang


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Like Jello farts


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

printed on my


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

fat hairy A$$


----------



## kermani (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

that my girlfriend


----------



## Prairie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kermani)*

put in her


----------



## Marc86Golf2 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Prairie)*

em kay two


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Marc86Golf2)*

while smokin a


----------



## Marc86Golf2 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta_Coupe4Life_81)*

a super blunt


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Marc86Golf2)*

eatin worlds biggest


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta_Coupe4Life_81)*

hair pie sandwich


----------



## jello_farts8v (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (guinness97)*

wile dropping bombs


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

on helpless little


----------



## kermani (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

bury this thread


----------



## jello_farts8v (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kermani)*

deep in Uranus


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jello_farts8v)*

we have failed


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Im not gay


----------



## F14MK2 (Nov 21, 2007)

yes you are


----------



## subwire (Apr 24, 2006)

ok,but only on tuesday and thursday


----------



## sk8ordie (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (subwire)*

I put my


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

bitch ass girlfriend


----------



## F14MK2 (Nov 21, 2007)

in my car


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (F14MK2)*

she my bedbuddy


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Fat effin skank!


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

no sheezzz tasty


----------



## Prairie (Aug 5, 2008)

with a stink


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Prairie)*

whas a stink?


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

is your mom


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubvinci)*

dubvincis mom likes


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

and sucking your


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

wild stallion balls


----------



## mittimj (Dec 27, 2006)

on monday nights


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: (mittimj)*

while watching wrestling


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Cjtycp)*

and gobbling roosters


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

all night long


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

she's a beast


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

a donkey show


_Modified by Cjtycp at 5:47 AM 12-30-2008_


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

only three words


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

o damn it


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

is that better


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

yes and yes


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

gosh its two


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

deformed and fat


----------



## $rh_1605 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

just like a


----------



## mk2gtilover (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ($rh_1605)*

daily driver mkII


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Is a piece 


_Modified by Cjtycp at 11:46 AM 1-2-2009_


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

you cant spell


----------



## outkastgti (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubvinci)*

to save your


----------



## sean-k-lambert (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (outkastgti)*

ur vrs life


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

lol oops typo


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

thats much better


----------



## ens (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sean-k-lambert)*

rabbit rabbit rabbit


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Three words jackass


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

nice ride btw


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

pop out windows


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i want that


----------



## rego park vw (Nov 26, 2007)

really cool srt4


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hah no way


----------



## ens (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*

all the boys


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

are jacked up


_Modified by Cjtycp at 4:20 PM 1-2-2009_


----------



## ens (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

stop posting homosexual ^


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Im post whoring


----------



## gti_dan (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

smashed oil pans


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gti_dan)*

in the houuuuuuuuuuusssee


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta_Coupe4Life_81)*

with michael jackson


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

and choir boys


----------



## ens (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

cjycp youve got issues man. time to get that checked out http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ens)*

lets get real


----------



## mk2gtilover (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (teutoned)*

mk2 needs rebuild


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2gtilover)*

start it with


----------



## duhafnusa4 (Dec 20, 2007)

OM NOM NOM


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

its called boredom










_Modified by Cjtycp at 8:55 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

i am snoooooookerd


----------



## Short trunk Jetta (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta_Coupe4Life_81)*

Digi2 solves problems


----------



## ens (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Short trunk Jetta)*

carbs will faster


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

itb's are better


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

install quad turbos


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (iamdagerman)*

weve already seen


----------



## Mk3-Wolfsburg (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta_Coupe4Life_81)*

a cockmeat sandwich


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

your brother ate


_Modified by Cjtycp at 4:28 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## Type 53 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

IT WAS HORRIBLE


----------



## -AG- (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Type 53)*

Like yo mama


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

and your dad


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

and the sister


----------



## ens (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

_Modified by ens at 6:46 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

_Modified by Cjtycp at 4:25 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## Prairie (Aug 5, 2008)

Very angry people


----------



## ens (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Prairie)*

_Modified by ens at 6:46 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

_Modified by Cjtycp at 4:26 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ens)*

_Modified by Cjtycp at 4:27 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

_Modified by Cjtycp at 4:27 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## ens (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

_Modified by ens at 7:03 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

_Modified by Cjtycp at 4:29 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

_Modified by Cjtycp at 4:26 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Cjtycp)*

This is going nowhere.
Locked due to no foreseeable productive future.


----------

